# Question on Spray bars (54 Corner Aquarium)



## Mr Who (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of setting up my new to me 54 Gallon, Corner aquarium. (it's a quarter cylinder shape, 26" radius).

This tank is 'Reef Ready' so it's drilled and has an overflow. 
I decided to ditch the sump and am just going to use the bulkheads as the input/output of my canister filter, which should arrive tomorrow. (Rena XP2)

My question is, the current output simply has a round outlet, something like 3/4 pipe and it exits at the top of the tank, quite close to the overflow. 

I'm wondering if I should instead build a spray bar for the return.

Would I get better circulation if I did that? (The spray bar would be completely submerged to avoid loss of CO2)

If I did this, should I just build a single spray bar and mount it on one side? Or should I split it and put one on each side?
(Remember, it's a corner bow front, pie shaped)

I've seen reference to people using a substrate level spray bar. Aside from being more out of sight, What, if any, advantages or disadvantages does a substrate level spray bar have?
I'm thinking that since this tank has an overflow, a substrate level bar would create better circulation as the water will exit mostly from the top. (The overflow does have an intake at the bottom too.)

Or, how about a vertical spray bar?

Anyone have experience with this?

Also, if you have any tips or things to watch out for with a tank of this shape, I'd love to hear it. 
Thanks.
-Curtis


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

IME, a vertical spray bar would get you the best circulation.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

XP2 is not enough for this size tank. I run XP3s on tanks of about 45 gallon, and the XP2 is one of 2 filters on a 45 gallon. 

I would not cross the spray bars. One side or the other. 

Spray bar near the water surface, just low enough to make a gentle ripple in the water. Do not try for zero water movement at the surface. Protein waste and other stuff may accumulate and further restrict gas exchange. 

I do not think the bottom of a densely planted tank is a good location for a spray bar. Too many plants, too dense. Any circulation is almost immediately choked off. Much better to have the spray bar (or other outlet) close to the surface, and aimed toward a clear area so there is the best possible circulation. 
If you then find dead spots add a small power head (I like the Koralia series) aimed at the troubled spot.


----------

